# New to Fantasy...



## morphius_ms

Greetings...

I've recently begun to start playing fantasy and alot of my friends do so I've been seeing their lists play out. 

But I've only experienced Skaven (shooty & magic heavy), Breatonian (knight heavy), Lizardmen (played as them in my first game), and Daemons of Chaos (played against the skaven and got chewed up and spit out)... 

I've taken a look at a few of the others but not all of them...
- Vampire Counts (I like the whole occult thing so that's why I looked at them first) 

- Tomb Kings (like vampire counts was comaring and what not)

- Ogres (looked good but have heard bad things about them... that and I don't like the fact that I get fewer tougher models against their many semi weaker (for the points) models)

I've also heard a little about Orcs and Goblins but haven't gotten a chance to look at a codex. 

I want to get some opinions from here, if you could list the armys that you have played against and played as and then list your impressions of them and how they play... 

I'm not looking for a list of all the armies from one person I'm looking for impressions, and a feel for how the armies work... like are they "squishy" or are they kinda 'tough'... things like that...

Or am I just better off going with an army that I like, as in the theme it is based around, and think of tactics that might work for that army... 

What are your opinions


----------



## Lolthirster

I have played against Orcs and Goblins and Ogres and have a small vc army

Orcs and goblins- these are really fierce in close combat but have sucky leadership and suffer from animosity which could ruin your plans apart from that they have loads and loads and loads of war machines.

Ogres- Ogres cost a lot of points and you will be few in number so movement is the key, they have sucky ws but even the most basic troop has high str,t and w.

Vampire Counts- Their main troops (Zombies and Skeletons) are weak but can cause fear and are unbreakable which is really great when fighting against low ld troops. Even though their core is weak the rest is super strong their heroes are unbelievably strong and they have the most powerful troops in the game- Blood Knights but most of the army is very hero reliant and you ahev to keep them close


----------



## mgtymouze

I own a Dwarf army, Chaos Army (mortals), and am working on an Empire Army. I have played against almost every army except the new VC and lizardmen.

Brettonian: Decent Magic, lots of knights can be a very maneuverable army, pesant units don't panic your knights. Knights have the wacky vow thing if you pray, and can use a Lance formation. Moderately Tough army to fight against.

Chaos: Can have much magic or little dependent on build. Tough (though expensive points wise) core units. Decently maneuverable but are severly limited in shooting support (marauders with javelins {suck} or the hellcannon). Easy to extremly tough army to fight dependent on build.

Dark Elves: Moderate Magic, witches with frenzy and shooting make these @#%ers a pain to play against. Cold Ones going stupid can throw a crimp in plans. Semi tough to play against.

Dwarfs: NO MAGIC (cept the anvil in shooting phase and high magic resistance). SLOW ARMY!!! A 6 inch march move which ignores the 8 inch penalty for marching makes for a static army. Lots of shooting and very tough core units. If done right can be maneuverable but takes time to master. Semi tough to Moderatly tough army to play against.

High Elves: High Magic use and always strike first make these a hard army to beat. This army has some decent shooting units and Core units tend to be sick because of the striking first thing. This army has a high cheese factor and can be tough to fight.

Tomb Kings: Skeletons everywhere!!! Use of lots of Chariots can be a devestatingly maneuverable force coupled with fear causing. I have only beat these damn things once out of the 25 or so games I have played against them. Yeah skeletons are cheap and easy to kill but characters keep bringing them back!

Wood Elves: I have only played against a mainly forest spirit army. These are hard to beat because the majority of the army is skirimishers who are fearless! Used right with hitting units in concert, these can be deadly. High strength and toughness make these a hard army to play against.

Hope this helps. Once again these are just observations for the most part and personal experience. Others may be able to give you better ideas.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

Its a really tough thing to advise some one on were to start each army is great in its own way. The best advice i can give you is to read some storys look in gallerys of painted models and see what catches your imagination then plan an army list and go from there.


----------



## Lord Khorne

I play brets but Ogres and Gut magic are KICK ARSE!!


----------



## Gharof von Carstein

but its a difficult army to play. my friend started fantasy and went for ogres. Iv been royally kicking his butt. you really have to make a balanced list and get the tactics down for ogres or you will lose a lot.


----------



## Lord Khorne

Every time I play this guys Ogre army I lose. And I almost ALWAYS win. ONce I won with 1500pts onto 1500 points of HE and 1500pts of Empire both onto me and I won. Easily.


----------



## jman

if you decide to use vamps
be very careful you must have huge units of zombies 

in one game agaisnt them i killed 26 in one turn (i was orcs)

this is due to the fact they get killed by combat res


----------



## cox61171

There is 2 types of advice here, the first is to go with what you like the look of, what really stands out for you. To try and play with an army just because someone else says so will never work because it won't feel like your own. Having said that I play mostly with Dwarfs because I was advisd by a GW member of staff that they were fairly easy to pick up and play, are quite tough to kill and have lots of nice shooty things and to be honest I haven't looked back. 

The choice is always difficult, take advice by all means but go with your gut instinct, and you won't go far wrong. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hudson

I agree with Cox61171 the main way to go is find an army that you a) like the look of and b) captures your imagination. it's far easier to take a defeat with an army you feel a connection with than one you don't. 
The main part of this hobby for me is growing with the army I chose. I started off losing quite regularly with my High Elves but, because I knew they were the army I wanted, I stuck with them. 
With experience I found all the quirks and details that go with all armies and now my armies a force not to be underestimated!!


----------



## morphius_ms

Thank you all for your input... I appreciate it, I've decided to try out tomb kings...

Lord of Khorne - I looked at ogres, they looked mean and tough, but I started in 40k with necrons, and realized that with me the "I'm tough but cost alot" thing doesn't work... I prefer the "You kill me, I don't care I have 20 guys against your one" type but I didn't want to build a horde army which is why I didn't go with orcs and goblins, though I did thumb through their codex... 

cox61171 - that's what I figured, find an army that I like and then build the tactics from there...


----------

